# 18x18x24 Exo Build - No shortcuts this time! Pic Heavy



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Figured I should start a build thread since my tank finally has some traction to it. I was in the hobby about 4-5 years ago. Since then a lot has happened... graduated college, got a big boy job, bought a house, got married, and FINALLY got approval from the wife (ok... the tank just showed up due to a good craigslist find) to set a tank up in the office. 

My inspiration for the tank was "The Tree" which is an old build on here which was an 18x18x36 3-side viewing tank with a centralized wood structure with a bunch of epiphytes. If the original person who made this tank is still on here, i'd love to see more pictures!

Anyways... let's get into some pictures shall we?

Picture of the tank after some MAJOR clean up. Tank was gross with water stains and a random siliconed in piece of glass on the bottom for a water area










Ended up finding a 12x12x18 a couple days later for $15... This is the size of the tanks I've had in the past. Never realized how much bigger this one was. Tankception anyone?










Tanks side by side, figured I might as well set up the second just in case. I used black contact paper from amazon for the bottom of the tanks. The back was painted black with a latex based paint

















I had glass cut at my local glass shop for the top. Left about a 3/4" gap in the front for a screen to help with condensation. Also this is the first time I drilled my own mist nozzle holes. Wasn't too bad of a process, just have to go nice and slow. Once i was content with the top it was siliconed in place. Disregard the 2 sweepers & carpet cleaner in the back... we have two huskies who like to play in the mud and shed 24/7. 









The original plan for the bottom of the tank was a false bottom. After much back and forth and talking to some of the local people who have been doing this for A LONG time i decided to scrap the eggcrate and use Hydroton with the screen on top of it. Also, lighting is two Evo 18" which were purchased on eBay.









First round of plants & supplies were next. I HIGHLY recommend checking out mygreenobsession on ebay. Larry has an AMAZING greenhouse here in Ohio full of Broms and other plants. ABG came from Bullseye Frog Supply (Austin). Couldn't come up with a better way to store the Broms so in the bottom of disposable coffee cups seemed to work well  









In regards to driftwood; oh boy. I spent almost TWO HOURS in my LFS. I wheeled the box of driftwood to the back corner, pulled every single one out and sat on the floor coming up with different combinations until I was happy. $60 later this is what we got:.









After attaching the Broms and adding some plants from the local nursery. All the broms except the top two were just wedged into crevices. The top two were wired / super glued into place. 

















2nd round of supplies arrived from GlassBoxTropicals. If you've never purchased stuff from Mike his stuff, in my opinion, is ALWAYS the best. Not only is it top quality, but his packaging is on point. Not much really to see, just another gallon of ABG, the nut pod you see to cover up the hole for drainage (yes... i didn't drill the tank...bite me), and some duskmoss mix. At this point i've saran wrapped the top vent and bottom vent to help keep the humidity up until the moss mix hopefully takes off.


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Wow! Love the driftwood you selected. Do you plan on doing a background?

Larry is great! I ordered Broms, marcgravia, microgramma from him and the plants are always beautiful! I'm jealous that all the good vivarium plant shops are on the opposite side of the state from me.

I have an 18X18X24 also just sitting on the shelf. Will be interesting to follow your progress on this one.

Joe


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> Wow! Love the driftwood you selected. Do you plan on doing a background?
> 
> Larry is great! I ordered Broms, marcgravia, microgramma from him and the plants are always beautiful! I'm jealous that all the good vivarium plant shops are on the opposite side of the state from me.
> 
> ...


No background on either this or the 12x12x18. Hey if you don't want to set up that 18x18x24 let me know  Maybe if you ever come up this way i'll take it. I wanted to keep the overall feel very open. I need to take a trip down to Mansfield here soon and visit him. We are hopefully going to the Mansfield Reformatory this weekend so maybe I can convince the wife to make a pit stop beforehand


----------



## BDaisy (Oct 15, 2017)

Saving to my “ideas album”! Thanks for sharing, it’s so helpful to us less creative types. 
Can you tell me the name of that little round-leaf plant?


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

BDaisy said:


> Saving to my “ideas album”! Thanks for sharing, it’s so helpful to us less creative types.
> 
> Can you tell me the name of that little round-leaf plant?




I’m like 90% sure it is a peperomia prostrata. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Are you worried about algae growth on your glass? Watching youtube videos on some of the tanks people have and see a ton of algae.

Putting the vent in the back of my tank really helped cut out the water buildup on my doors.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> Are you worried about algae growth on your glass? Watching youtube videos on some of the tanks people have and see a ton of algae.
> 
> 
> 
> Putting the vent in the back of my tank really helped cut out the water buildup on my doors.




With the gap I have up front the doors stay clear and the tank is still over 80% humidity. Granted right now everything is sealed most of the day so it’s at 99% and temps around 76-78. Trying to get the moss mix to take. I also did leave a little spot in the back (currently plugged) that I can feed a wire though for a small PC fan if need be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold-blooded12 (Aug 20, 2012)

Subscribed!

This build is awesome and it's going to look even more incredible once everything planted grows in! 

And I love the no-background approach. Almost all of my favorite builds don't have one. I think they give a unique look, and if something was to happen in a worst case scenario, it's a lot less of a nightmare to tear everything down. My current build I'm working on is a 20h vert and it isn't going to have a background. 

I might have missed it, but what inhabitants are you thinking about putting in the viv?


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

cold-blooded12 said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m thinking a trio of nominal fants or 1.1 standard lamasi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

More plants to be here Thursday/Friday... I think i'm starting to develop a problem


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

I think it is called an addiction and we all have it and we all are enablers.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

It's not an addiction, we can stop anytime we want. We just don't want to stop at this particular point in time.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Entomologist210 said:


> It's not an addiction, we can stop anytime we want. We just don't want to stop at this particular point in time.


Ha, try to explain that to my wife


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Final planting done (I think). Just need my Mistking and leaf litter and we're good to go!









Also, first life from the moss mix  









Nice comparison from Driftwood placement / brom package /final plants


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Beautiful Sir!

I really like the placement of the Microgramma. What type are those sections?


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> Beautiful Sir!
> 
> I really like the placement of the Microgramma. What type are those sections?


Oh shoot... let me message Larry and i'll get a list. I'm a bad person and got too excited; didn't keep my list


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Probably _Microgramma lycopoidies_ or _Microgramma piloselloides_. Those are the two I ordered thorugh his ebay store.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice. Love seeing progress pics.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> Probably _Microgramma lycopoidies_ or _Microgramma piloselloides_. Those are the two I ordered thorugh his ebay store.




Here’s what we could come up with plant wise:

Microgramma vacciniifolia nitida 
Peperomia angulata l
Pilea sp.
Ficus panama lance leaf
cissus amazonica.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

He also sells the _Microgramma lycopoidies_ which is stunning.


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

Vivarium's looking great, man! Subbed.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> He also sells the _Microgramma lycopoidies_ which is stunning.


Maybe next build haha. Still on the hunt for a 24x18x24 or 36x18x18...



illucam said:


> Vivarium's looking great, man! Subbed.


Thanks  I think this is 100% the best one i've ever done. I'll see if i can find pictures from the old tanks.


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

Please do! I'm waiting on the delivery of my next vivarium - your photos have got me itching with excitement! 


Created a cardboard imitation of the viv - sad, I know - so hardscape is already laid out. My partner's been giving me funny looks as I hum and ah for longer than I'd care to admit trying to figure out the best placement for the wood! 
Plants arriving today and tomorrow. 
Better than Christmas.


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

I know it is hard to find used tank SirRobby, but Petco.com has the best prices for 24X18X24 tanks. Look for the $30 off coupon that comes up on their site every couple of weeks. I have ordered 4 tanks (24X18X24) that way for $101 each/including free shipping and tax. They ship by FedEx freight. Kind of a pain because FedEx calls on the day the hub receives it and then you schedule a time for delivery. Request they call 30 minutes before arriving to make sure you are there. One time the guy even waited for 10 minutes for me to get home.


----------



## empire3569 (Apr 4, 2014)

This is a great viv! "The tree" is actually my tank, I'm honored you used it as inspiration! I think yours may have surpassed mine though! Mine is still uninhabited at the moment, just growing broms and peps, Ill try and update my original post later today. Looking forward to watching yours evolve!


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

empire3569 said:


> This is a great viv! "The tree" is actually my tank, I'm honored you used it as inspiration! I think yours may have surpassed mine though! Mine is still uninhabited at the moment, just growing broms and peps, Ill try and update my original post later today. Looking forward to watching yours evolve!




OMG!!!! So happy to see you’re still active! I wish I could’ve viewed more of your pictures but it has that stupid upgrade photobucket crap instead of pictures. There’s absolutely no way mine is better. I’d love to see how grown in it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## empire3569 (Apr 4, 2014)

SirRobby said:


> OMG!!!! So happy to see you’re still active! I wish I could’ve viewed more of your pictures but it has that stupid upgrade photobucket crap instead of pictures. There’s absolutely no way mine is better. I’d love to see how grown in it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that's right I totally forgot about the photobucket change... I graduated from medical school recently and started residency so have been away from the forums for a couple months. I think I still have all my original pics though, Ill check and try to switch them out. You did a fantastic job on yours!


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Would love to see pics also!


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

New picture and video time. Final shipment from GlassBoxTropicals. Now we sit back and enjoy until Spring!


















Also, is it normal for fern leaves to turn this color?


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Your tank is looking good SirRobby. What kind of fern is it that you have planted? My only experience so far is Rabbits foot fern. I got one from Lowe's, grew it under lights for a couple of months. When time to plant, I broke it up into a few smaller plants, planted in my 24X18X24 tank and a couple of 10 gallon tanks I am using to grow out some azureus and fine spots. In the large tank I am seeing some die back in the leaves. In the 10 gallon tanks, I also saw some die back at first. I trimmed off the die back in the 10 gallon tanks, reduced the light and now the 10 gallon tank with the ferns looks great and have seen more fuller growth. 

In another tank I saw a lot of die back from a fern package I bought, but now I am seeing lots of new growth. I don't know the names as they were not labeled. I thought the ferns were dead, but I left them in there and now they are growing back.

Maybe the fern needs some more shade or maybe it is getting acclimated to your tank?


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> Your tank is looking good SirRobby. What kind of fern is it that you have planted? My only experience so far is Rabbits foot fern. I got one from Lowe's, grew it under lights for a couple of months. When time to plant, I broke it up into a few smaller plants, planted in my 24X18X24 tank and a couple of 10 gallon tanks I am using to grow out some azureus and fine spots. In the large tank I am seeing some die back in the leaves. In the 10 gallon tanks, I also saw some die back at first. I trimmed off the die back in the 10 gallon tanks, reduced the light and now the 10 gallon tank with the ferns looks great and have seen more fuller growth.
> 
> In another tank I saw a lot of die back from a fern package I bought, but now I am seeing lots of new growth. I don't know the names as they were not labeled. I thought the ferns were dead, but I left them in there and now they are growing back.
> 
> Maybe the fern needs some more shade or maybe it is getting acclimated to your tank?


Honestly no idea... it was a local find labeled "mini Fern". I do have a rabbit's foot fern that's doing well. This guy just seems to be coloring up.


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Just got a coupon from glassbox tropicals for 10% off misting system. I went with the advanced system since I have 5 24X18X24 tanks and 1 18X18X24 to setup in the next year. They were out of the double nozzles. I placed the order because I was afraid of someone buying it before I did. You mentioned you had to get a t valve at Lowe's, do you have a link for what you got?

Thanks!


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> Just got a coupon from glassbox tropicals for 10% off misting system. I went with the advanced system since I have 5 24X18X24 tanks and 1 18X18X24 to setup in the next year. They were out of the double nozzles. I placed the order because I was afraid of someone buying it before I did. You mentioned you had to get a t valve at Lowe's, do you have a link for what you got?
> 
> Thanks!


I ended up going to BioDude's website and ordering a push-in t-valve... didn't like the overall look of the t-valve behind the tank and al lthe stuff running to the wrong. yeah he just released some blackfriday sales too... better jump on that!


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Crazy to see how far it's come in a little over a month. Here's a one month update. I look at the tank everyday and always think it looks the same.Maybe I just need need to cover it up for a month and not look at it 










Also had my first Ping flower


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> Just got a coupon from glassbox tropicals for 10% off misting system. I went with the advanced system since I have 5 24X18X24 tanks and 1 18X18X24 to setup in the next year. They were out of the double nozzles. I placed the order because I was afraid of someone buying it before I did. You mentioned you had to get a t valve at Lowe's, do you have a link for what you got?
> 
> Thanks!


oh man... you're gonna make me scour the terrible lowes website

https://www.amazon.com/Watts-PL-3003-Push-Tee-4-Inch/dp/B000BVMY9S

I literally showed them this and they found it haha.


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

You have done great work! My tank I started around the same time is not nearly as far along as yours. I am still acquiring plants. I have started to notice things are growing. It takes a few weeks for plants to get acclimated. I planted Microgramma lycopodioides which seems happy where it is placed and started to shoot out rhizomes. I was excited because I read this Microgramma is a slow grower. I have become a Marcgravia and Microgramma/Pyrrosia addict.

What is that flower? I have never heard of a ping flower.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> You have done great work! My tank I started around the same time is not nearly as far along as yours. I am still acquiring plants. I have started to notice things are growing. It takes a few weeks for plants to get acclimated. I planted Microgramma lycopodioides which seems happy where it is placed and started to shoot out rhizomes. I was excited because I read this Microgramma is a slow grower. I have become a Marcgravia and Microgramma/Pyrossia addict.
> 
> What is that flower? I have never heard of a ping flower.


yeah my Broms are to the point they can almost support themselves. Everything is finally growing from the cuttings I had. Ferns are still hit or miss...I don't think they like being wet all the time. I haven't pulled the trigger on any Marcgravia yet but I really want some... just so expensive

It's a type of carnivorous plant. Pinguicula or Butterwort is the common name. I can't remember what type I have exactly but it was a rescue that I fried by accident and it's rebounding slowly. Not in the tank but under a 2bulb T5HO with my bonsai trees since it's cold in Ohio now


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

I found some awesome marcgravia packages. I set up my 18X18X24 tank for growing out Marcgravia and through in a couple Philodendron as well.


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

I am thinking about getting into Bonsai as well. Right now I have 3 4ft T8 grow lights for growing out plants. I have several 10X20 trays/humidity domes. I have my extra Broms under these lights and they have retained their color and look great. Actually, all the plants I have under these lights seem to be doing great.

I also just setup a single sunblazer T5 HO light that rests on a 10X20 humidity dome. What is your T5 setup like? I was thinking of adding a 4 foot T5HO but not sure if I should use 2 or 4 bulbs. I will be placing 10X20 trays under the lights to grow more plants.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> I am thinking about getting into Bonsai as well. Right now I have 3 4ft T8 grow lights for growing out plants. I have several 10X20 trays/humidity domes. I have my extra Broms under these lights and they have retained their color and look great. Actually, all the plants I have under these lights seem to be doing great.
> 
> I also just setup a single sunblazer T5 HO light that rests on a 10X20 humidity dome. What is your T5 setup like? I was thinking of adding a 4 foot T5HO but not sure if I should use 2 or 4 bulbs. I will be placing 10X20 trays under the lights to grow more plants.



Lol uh... a 12" fixture with two 6500k bulbs. I have two jade trees under it and the light is propped up with some big books lol.


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a setup like that in my office.  When I decided a few months ago to do frogs, I cleaned out my furnace room and added a couple of garage type shelving units for my plant rack and my frog rack. I started with 1 shelving unit and realized that was not going to big enough for frogs and plants and added another. I have basically been winging it. I should have planned it out better. I get these ideas in my head and once I start I realize that "Hey, this is not going to work".

I really like gardening, but realized when I moved into my house that the deer and racoons were way ahead of my gardening abilities. Plus, I was seeing too many snakes for my liking, so I have retreated indoors for my gardening.

My spouse was dead set against bringing frogs/flies/bugs into the house. So a compromise was I could use the furnace room. Now I am land locked.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Absolutly stunning! Its always good to know that there are some good plant places in ohio! I love this setup! What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

calebrez said:


> Absolutly stunning! Its always good to know that there are some good plant places in ohio! I love this setup! What kind of lights are you using?


Two Evo18's purchased on ebay. Should've got an Evo Quad. Started with one Evo 18 and decided it wasn't enough


----------



## HumbyMander (Nov 27, 2017)

Wow, oh gosh isn't that beautiful, I might try this sort of build out cause that's wonderful.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

HumbyMander said:


> Wow, oh gosh isn't that beautiful, I might try this sort of build out cause that's wonderful.


Thanks!  Honestly having no background made my lift so much easier. In past tanks making the background was the longest and most stressful part about setting up a tank. Still trying to decide what I want to put in here. I think right now the choices are:

3-4 Nominal Fants
4 Vents of some type
1.1 pair of standard lamasi (if I can justify the $$$)
a 1.1 or 1.2 of some type Oophaga.

The smaller tank which i'll eventually make a build log for will likely house a pair of imitators


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

You going to drop that many frogs in there?
I have a 36x18x36 and just have 3 leucs in there but adding 3 azuerus to it from DBlock in the next 4 weeks when they done with their quarantine.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Diesel said:


> You going to drop that many frogs in there?
> I have a 36x18x36 and just have 3 leucs in there but adding 3 azuerus to it from DBlock in the next 4 weeks when they done with their quarantine.


uh oh... shouldn't be mixing species good sir. you're gonna get burned at the stake  This tank will hold either a group of fants or a pair of oophaga eventually. No rush.


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Ah that makes sense.
This was just your wish list which can go either way. 
Would be awesome 
I have also a 24x18x24 with 3 nominals in there.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Diesel said:


> Ah that makes sense.
> This was just your wish list which can go either way.
> Would be awesome
> I have also a 24x18x24 with 3 nominals in there.


yeah just a wishlist haha. But for real... HIGHLY recommend NOT mixing those species together...or any species for that matter


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

No big update... except I may have found the deal of the year..

TWO 24x18x18 Exo Terras
THREE 18x18x18 Exo Terras

All 5 tanks which are in perfect condition... $100!!!! I go pick them up next week


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

SirRobby said:


> No big update... except I may have found the deal of the year..
> 
> TWO 24x18x18 Exo Terras
> THREE 18x18x18 Exo Terras
> ...


That's an awesome deal!


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> That's an awesome deal!


Figure i'll probably keep 3 of them and sell the other two to hopefully make up the $ or possibly trade for frogs. The trick is to not let the wife found out


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

SirRobby said:


> The trick is to not let the wife found out


 Don't worry, we won't tell


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

SirRobby said:


> Figure i'll probably keep 3 of them and sell the other two to hopefully make up the $ or possibly trade for frogs. The trick is to not let the wife found out


It's easier to hide the frogs since they are much smaller.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> It's easier to hide the frogs since they are much smaller.


That'll get put to the test Dec 17th... first trio incoming for the small tank. Shooting for a 1.2 if he can sex them. Not sure how loud Variabilis calls are but i'm sure she'll notice.


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

SirRobby said:


> That'll get put to the test Dec 17th... first trio incoming for the small tank. Shooting for a 1.2 if he can sex them. Not sure how loud Variabilis calls are but i'm sure she'll notice.


If she found out you will reply "that Santa does frogs like nobody else "


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

These guys are in a different tank but I HAD to share... hopefully a 1.2 R. Variabilis Borja Ridge.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeKitz said:


> It's easier to hide the frogs since they are much smaller.


Well it happened. She was looking through the office for stamps... sure enough the proud male was out on the edge of one of the broms calling his face off. Good news, I now know 100% I have a male. Bad news is. She heard it instantly and I got the 10 minute talk about...i don't remember. too excited to hear him call



Diesel said:


> If she found out you will reply "that Santa does frogs like nobody else "


She didn't believe the Santa excuse lol


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

If you have the space for the frogs might as well use it.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Figured it's a New Year, time for new pictures.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Been awhile... nothing new except some new cork tubes from GlassBoxTropicals. Mike is always 100% with everything. One more bromeliad... some marcgravia...couple epiphytes then it's done!

I've also picked out the inhabitants... should be here (hopefully) in March!


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Felt like I needed an update... Only time I ever see the little guy is feeding time haha. But they're producing like CRAZY. just pulled 8 more eggs and have 12 tadpoles... going to be drowning in Borja Ridge.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Aug 5, 2017)

Wow, that looks really cool against the black background. Those lights give great color.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Wow, that looks really cool against the black background. Those lights give great color.


The variabilis are actually in a completely different tank haha. but it's the same light. Nothing in this tank yet until March...


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

What’s coming in March? In post 15, What’s the small plant growing from the moss? I have them growing in one of my Cryptanthus.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Roscoe09 said:


> What’s coming in March? In post 15, What’s the small plant growing from the moss? I have them growing in one of my Cryptanthus.


I have no idea what it is lol. It got overtaken by one of the microgramma. The inhabitants (hopefully a 1.1) will arrive for this tank. waiting for ohio weather to warm up...


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

Is a Ranitomeya species?


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Aug 5, 2017)

Did you go to the Cleveland Orchid Mania? The vendors had a large variety of miniature Orchids that are well suited for vivariums. They also had carnivorous plants and other items. Including moss.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Did you go to the Cleveland Orchid Mania? The vendors had a large variety of miniature Orchids that are well suited for vivariums. They also had carnivorous plants and other items. Including moss.


I didnt get to go this year . I talk to Jim and Divided Culture quite a bit so I know what they brought haha. I didn't expect a lot of miniature orchids or i would've gone.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Been about a month since I updated this... Nothing really has changed except the frogs will FINALLY be here next Thursday!


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Look what showed up this morning  











And bonus frog butt


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Beautiful frogs and an absolutely beautiful tank - love somebody that skips the background and makes the tank flow in a different way


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

HunterB said:


> Beautiful frogs and an absolutely beautiful tank - love somebody that skips the background and makes the tank flow in a different way


Mainly due to me being extremely lazy! I'm not a fan of GS backgrounds... or the time it takes to make them. If for some reason ever down the road I need to sell the tank... not background makes it much easier


----------



## Mchub (Mar 19, 2018)

Tank looks great man.

Did you end up "convincing" the wife it was a good idea? Need tips for my girlfriend!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

SirRobby said:


> Mainly due to me being extremely lazy! I'm not a fan of GS backgrounds... or the time it takes to make them. If for some reason ever down the road I need to sell the tank... not background makes it much easier


I have never successfully made a GS background that I thought looked good - so I’ve pretty much skipped them for most of my builds.


----------



## kayte (Sep 2, 2017)

I just got another tank. This has given me so much inspiration for the setup. Now I just need to convince the boyfriend that it should go in our bedroom.


----------



## Schlepenslide (Feb 5, 2017)

This is such great inspiration — I never would have thought to make a central "island" as the main centerpiece! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nickalinowski (Jun 27, 2017)

nice build I'm also sick of the GS background I'm going to make it simple with my next builds. you will have to let me know when you have froglets I'm a 45 mins north of you


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

nickalinowski said:


> nice build I'm also sick of the GS background I'm going to make it simple with my next builds. you will have to let me know when you have froglets I'm a 45 mins north of you


If you're interested in R. Variabilis Borja Ridge I literally have 20 tadpoles right now... and pull more and more every week haha. If you want tadpoles i'd be willing to sell you some super cheap. Or if you want to do some trading i'm always looking for hard-goods for builds! Let me know - i'll shoot you my #


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Well... guaranteed male!

Calling


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Mchub said:


> Tank looks great man.
> 
> Did you end up "convincing" the wife it was a good idea? Need tips for my girlfriend!


not really... especially when she had a couple flies show up in her office the other day... but she's somewhat ok with it now that we're stocking up on tadpoles so i'll hopefully break even when i sell these Borja Ridge off in 3-4 months.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

kayte said:


> I just got another tank. This has given me so much inspiration for the setup. Now I just need to convince the boyfriend that it should go in our bedroom.


I would LOVE to have one in the bedroom...but escapee flies wouldn't fly (ha get it?). I do have about 3-5 water bottle traps filled with apple cider vinegar in the office that have helped with FF management. Also a couple butterwort's that eat them


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Schlepenslide said:


> This is such great inspiration — I never would have thought to make a central "island" as the main centerpiece! Thanks for sharing.


no problem! Just something different and to be honest it's A LOT faster to set it up than dealing with a background. Not to mention i'm always let down by my lack of creativity and artistic ability when it comes to carving GS backgrounds. No sadness this way


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Absolutely amazing tank! Love the no background look! And beautiful frogs! i just now realized that i am not to far from you i'm up in between Cleveland and erie. Always good to know we have more NE ohio froggers!


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

calebrez said:


> Absolutely amazing tank! Love the no background look! And beautiful frogs! i just now realized that i am not to far from you i'm up in between Cleveland and erie. Always good to know we have more NE ohio froggers!


Sister in law goes to school at Edinboro and i have family in Erie, we're always up that way. Let me know if you'd ever be interested in some R. Variabilis haha.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Figured it was time for some more pictures...


















And i think this confirmed we have a 1.1 PL 











Full Tank:


----------



## empire3569 (Apr 4, 2014)

This turned out awesome! It's really grown in! Do you happen to have any more updated pics? Also, I may have missed it, but what moss are you using? It looks great!


----------



## Wolf Guy (Feb 18, 2017)

I think this build, along with the original tree build that inspired you, are two of my favorites of all time. Just got a 18x18x24 exoterra. Totally gonna copy you guys. Great work!


----------



## Cpschult (Jul 14, 2018)

Your tank is beautiful!

Definitely using for some inspiration


----------

